# 2007 Look 555 versus 2006



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello

I am picking up a reply from another thread to start a new one (considering to buy a 2007 Look 555 or possibly 565 if I hear enough good arguments).

-----------------

The only similarity between previous 555's and the current version is the name. The 555 is completely re-designed for 2007 and is the only bike in the line that will be built in Taiwan. It is a full carbon bike that uses tube to tube construction (similar to Scott's CR-1). For 2007 the 555 will only be available as a complete bike at $2500US for a 105 version and $3000US for Ultegra.

The 565 remains unchanged from 2006, and comes down a little in price to make up for the lack of a 555 frameset.

[email protected] 

------------

please tell me how is 2007 Look 555 better, worse or different to the previous 2006 Look 555?

And how is 2007 Look 565 different to 2007 Look 555 - better, worse or different. The frame weight appears to be the ~same if LookCycle.com web site is correct, the fork is different on 565 - lighter. The geometry of 2007 Look 555 and 565/585 is very close now (closer than in 2006).

I am looking for a reason why I should spend more $$$$ on 2007 565 over 2007 555. Which one will be more comfortable for hilly century?

As far as Made in Taiwan versus Made in Tunisia - the jury is still out, it may well be that Taiwan makes higher quality frames than Tunisia. Either way, I am not concerned - none of it is French made anyhow.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

You should also consider the 05 555. It comes with the HSC 5 fork (same as the 585) and can be had for less than $1000 new on eBay


----------

